# 2022 Scott E-ride - HAs anyone heard any rumors



## leukass (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been searching the web for some rumors as to what and when the new 2022's will be announced since no one can get a 2021. Can't believe no one leaked anything... Has anyone heard of any changes for 2022 E-ride Genius series?

Thanks


----------



## marcofrance (Jul 27, 2021)

leukass said:


> I have been searching the web for some rumors as to what and when the new 2022's will be announced since no one can get a 2021. Can't believe no one leaked anything... Has anyone heard of any changes for 2022 E-ride Genius series?
> 
> Thanks


my dealer has shown me some files concerning the 2022 models. the new Patron models with integrated rear suspension looks great ! Availablilty dates on 16 August (here in France)


----------



## Sphynx7 (Aug 12, 2021)

marcofrance said:


> my dealer has shown me some files concerning the 2022 models. the new Patron models with integrated rear suspension looks great ! Availablilty dates on 16 August (here in France)





leukass said:


> I have been searching the web for some rumors as to what and when the new 2022's will be announced since no one can get a 2021. Can't believe no one leaked anything... Has anyone heard of any changes for 2022 E-ride Genius series?
> 
> Thanks
> [/_]_
> Hi just found this Scott eride 2022 Ransom


----------



## leukass (Aug 7, 2011)

i talked to a dealer yesterday - new stuff is on the website - availability looks like Summer - 2022 - ouch!!!


----------



## Stagg3r (Jul 25, 2013)

Scott hasn't seemed very interested in the US market. I say this as a happy owner of a 2020 Genious 930. Their lineup in 2021 was smaller and made little sense from a kitting and pricing standpoint. I wish they would just put US specced motors in the EU lineup but I guess access here in the States limites their dealer interest in supporting the full lineup. Maybe they will suprise me and expand the offerings this year. I know I'm pushing the wife to join me in emtb land and, after tearing her ACL a few months back and rehabing, I might actually be making headway... Howbout it Scott? Take my money?


----------

